# New vs Old Demonettes



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Ive heard alot about how the old slanesh demonettes are so sexy (must agree) and that the new or soon to be new ones are lizards? could someone put up some pictures of new vs old slaneshi demonettes?

Thanks


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're not lizards, but they do look a lot more like the "classic" daemonettes with the crab claws. The new daemon range, in general, is a move back towards the original appearance of daemons by GW-- the bloodletters have a more "aliens" appearance to them, for example, as opposed to the more "devil" look they currently have. I have to admit, I like the current models better, but the new ones aren't terrible. They're just different.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

arent they planning to bring some new daemonettes out soon? if thats i what you are asking, i think the new ones look similar to the classic ones with crab claws for arms.

in which case they'll look something like that.....

rather than the current ones, which i think are very good models


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The old ones are more feminine, and they look _lithe_. The ones they're releasing look like Slaanesh has been doing some binge drinking since last edition. They're all heavy and unbalanced-looking. I'm going to stand by my Demonettes until the sun goes supernova and burn us all to ash!

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I personally prefer the current range, the Demonettes are sexy with a captial S and the current bloodletters look brutal. The new ones are a bit sterotypical of a "demon", plus axes are so much more a khorne weapon than swords.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 8, 2008)

Here ya go, new demonettes.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

GOD DAMN those are ugly!!!!!!!!
They look like retarted biker chicks.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

They're alright I suppose but I bet that forgeworld are gonna make some uber-sexy ones.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I know your mother said not to say anything if you've got nothing nice to say but GOD DAMN THEY UGLY!! Whoever modelled those has not earned his paycheck. Jesus i mean uueaghhh. They are ugly as sin, why the hell would anyone go over to slannesh if he had minions like that? They look more butch than catachans.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> The new daemon range, in general, is a move back towards the original appearance of daemons by GW


Does anyone else think going back to this might be a mistake?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sodemons.com/dhurst/daemonettes/IMG_0642x-02.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sodemons.com/dhurst/daemonettes/index.htm&h=301&w=200&sz=15&hl=en&start=9&um=1&tbnid=510WbHmjdQn8mM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=77&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddaemonettes%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26hs%3DKUJ%26sa%3DG



> They're alright I suppose but I bet that forgeworld are gonna make some uber-sexy ones.


They'll probably do them when they finish the current load of fantasy stuff in the works...which is...oh, wait, they don't make fantasy stuff, especially not infantry.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'm not a fan of the new daemons. The bloodletters look too skiny and remind me of dryads from the wood elf army. the daemonettes look like punk chicks with crab claws. It seem GW are going backward in time with the new daemons.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't seen the current deamonettes, but anything is better than those crappy minis.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like they tried to follow the hermaphrodite theme of Slaanesh.
Oh well, I'll stick to the metal ones - Chaos is already ugly enough.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

I LOVE the new demonettes. They are freaking deamons! They should be scary and ugly. Their suductiveness is supernatural based on the aura of Slanesh. Do you guys want threatining deamons or sexy girls? Obviously Sexy Girls. What's wrong people? Do you want beastly fighting troops or jerk off material? I want hidieous deamons! :crazy:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> Here ya go, new demonettes.
> Attached Thumbnails
> Click image for larger version Name: Newdemonette.jpg Views: 28 Size: 82.8 KB ID: 223


umm wow thats just disgusting...daemonets are supposed to seduce people i dont know how they could manage if they looked like that.
wow


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

I much prefer the present ones, they look a lot better. Are they going to re-do the Greatter Daemons as well?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Are they going to re-do the Greatter Daemons as well


I hope not, as a whole, those models are good. KoS aside, though i'd easily stump up the cash for a FW one, cause their THAT good.


----------

